

How the Leap Motion Controller Works - jdnier
http://blog.leapmotion.com/hardware-to-software-how-does-the-leap-motion-controller-work/

======
jdnier
"Despite popular misconceptions, the Leap Motion Controller doesn’t generate a
depth map – instead it applies advanced algorithms to the raw sensor data."

